# New Seven Seat Audi Q7 Open for Order in UK, Including S-line Package



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*- First ever large SUV from Audi available now for UK customer ordering - first deliveries scheduled for late summer 2006
- Five versions in first launch phase powered by 4.2-litre FSI V8 petrol (350PS at 6,800rpm and 440Nm at 3,500rpm) and 3.0 V6 - TDI (233PS at 4,000rpm, 500Nm at 1,750rpm) engines
- OTR prices range from £37,285 to £48,580
- V8 versions equipped to SE specification as standard, SE upgrade £2,500 for V6 versions. S line specification adds £3,400 for V6 models and £900 for V8s.
- Seven-seat configuration and variable height adaptive air suspension fitted as standard across the range*
Seven-seat versatility, air cushioned ride comfort and the more familiar hallmarks that set every Audi apart will be available from £37,285 OTR in the new Q7 SUV, which opens for UK ordering this week and will reach its first UK customers next summer.
The tough, quattro four-wheel-driven all-terrain vehicle with luxury saloon refinement launches with a choice of two engines - the new 4.2-litre V8 with FSI petrol direct injection, developing 350PS and 440Nm of torque, and the supremely refined 3.0 TDI V6 with advanced piezo injection, delivering 233PS and 500Nm. Both engines will transmit their power via six-speed tiptronic automatic transmission.
Three specification levels are offered for the V6 TDI model, and two for the V8 petrol version. Exclusive to the V6 TDI, standard specification includes the full seven-seat configuration, adaptive air suspension, 18-inch alloy wheels with 235/60 R18 tyres, the Multi Media Interface (MMI) control system, a single CD player, rear acoustic parking, cruise control, climate control and a Driver’s Information System.
SE specification is standard for the V8 FSI and an extra cost upgrade for the V6 TDI. It adds an exclusive 18-inch alloy wheel design with wider 255/55 R18 tyres, bumpers finished in a contrasting colour, additional chrome exterior trim, full leather upholstery, heated front seats with full electric adjustment and wood fascia inlays.
S line specification – optional for both engine versions - creates the most visually striking Q7 look thanks to 20-inch S line alloy wheels with 275/45 R20 tyres, body-coloured bumpers, unique S line exterior styling enhancements to the front bumper, grille and rear diffuser and S line insignias. Inside, it includes leather and Alcantara combination upholstery, electric front sports seats embossed with the S line logo and matt brushed aluminium fascia and door inlays.
Q7 3.0 TDI models can be upgraded to SE trim at an extra cost of £2,500, or to the even more dramatic-looking S line specification for an additional £3,400. Q7 4.2 FSI models are equipped to SE specification as standard, with the S line option available at an extra cost of £900.
An overall length of 5,086 millimetres and a wheelbase of 3,002 millimetres (width: 1,983 mm / height 1,737 mm) enable the new Audi Q7 to offer class-leading interior space, and no less than 28 seating and loading configurations guaranteeing exceptional versatility.
Up to seven occupants can be accommodated in the three rows of seats. The seats in the second row are individually adjustable for fore/aft movement, and offer the most leg- room in this class. Both rear seat rows can be folded flat to provide a load area of 2,035 litres if required, without the seats having to be removed. If used as a 5-seater the Q7 boasts a load capacity of 775 litres – again unmatched in the class.
The Audi Q7 is naturally equipped as standard with latest generation quattro permanent four-wheel drive technology - the product of 25-years-worth of evolution of the world-renowned system with which Audi revolutionised driving on road and rally stage. Its Torsen centre differential, which conveys power to all four wheels on-road and off, is shared with the Audi RS 4 quattro, and features a standard torque split of 40 : 60 (front / rear) that helps to optimise axle load distribution for even greater agility and steering precision.
With its chassis weight significantly reduced through the use of numerous aluminium components, and control maximised by a combination of electronically controlled damping and a dynamic roll stabilisation system, the Q7 effectively disguises its dimensions on challenging roads. Its standard variable height adaptive air suspension manages to deliver superior ride comfort both on and off the beaten track without detracting from the agile on-road handling.
The variable ground clearance of between 180mm and 240mm offered by the five-mode air suspension system helps the new Audi Q7 take the rough as much in its stride as the smooth. The off-road setting, with 205mm of clearance and adapted damper control, is the perfect setting for cross-country driving.
Like the acclaimed Audi A6 and A8 models, the new Q7 is equipped as standard with the innovative Multi Media Interface (MMI) operating concept that controls many major in-car functions. In the Q7 the system will be available with a variety of new optional extras, including Audi side assist with radar technology for lane-changing manoeuvres and the advanced parking system with optical/acoustic guidance and rear-view camera.
The Electronic Stability Programme (ESP) will also include numerous new functions such as hill descent assist, a special off-road mode that optimises brake performance and traction on loose surfaces and a trailer stabilisation system that reduces the risk of fishtailing by means of targeted brake intervention.


----------

